#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [圖片] 當狼遇到兔子......

## 噬血狂狼

當狼遇到兔子......會發生什麼事呢=w=

----------


## 反白虎狼‧烏咪

媽啦...
太誇張了@@"
你這樣我會很害怕我朋友家養的肥兔子耶
那隻兔子竟然會再冬天時拼命吃讓體型大兩倍

----------


## 小步

這太誇張了QQ"

超惡搞的...喜歡第一張 狼的撲殺

第二張 則喜歡沾滿血的兔子(腐~!!

----------


## windta

兔子：我佈這個局已經很久（ku）。

----------


## 狐狸

這不是NIKY的廣告嗎~
這張圖我是沒看過拉...但是曾經有看過一樣白色背景.狼和兔子的
應該就是這個了吧~

之前有想要從關網抓下來貼..但是因為式隱藏FLASH所以抓不到

----------


## 小狼

:Shocked:  這太.......可怕了!
剛剛看還下了一跳!!!!

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

那兔子，竟然吃了那隻狼！
..........很無奈！
我不僅不會不吃兔子，
而且我還要吃多點，
以證明那明錯的！
---------------------
媽，我的腳被兔子咬去了！
救命呀！

----------


## 幻滅之犬

太誇張了@@
狼被兔子吃><

原來現在兔子是肉食性的

----------


## 綠風

這讓我想到monty python - holy grail裡的那隻殺人兔 XD

殺人前


殺人中


影片
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcxKIJTb3Hg[/youtube]

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

好恐怖！那兔子會殺人！(驚)
我覺得那些士兵是自己找來的，
不聽別人的勸告結果就是這樣！
我想那些士兵應保護自己的頸吧！
那小白兔真厲害！(立即被那兔咬死！)

----------


## 鵺影

這是最新品種的掠食者嗎...(汗

簡直比獅虎豹熊那些還要恐怖，
甜美微弱的可愛外表下，
潛藏著一擊致命的掠食能力...

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

這完全違反食物鏈的原則阿阿阿阿

難道這叫做兔不可貌像，海水不可斗量嗎  :狐狸嚇到:

----------


## huxanya

兔子大概放了地雷(一點都不像)

說不定未來的地球
食物鏈會完全顛倒 
哈(?)

----------


## 尊o葆葆

天哪....太誇張了
兔子怎麼可能吃狼= =?
太誇張了!因該是狼吃兔子才對吧0.0
看了我都傻眼了= =

----------

